
The change in America's debt by presidential term - robg
http://www.economist.com/blogs/graphicdetail/2012/11/daily-chart
======
argonaut
Interesting. It seems that only Truman's debt-cutting is responsible for
'outweighing' Obama's dramatic increase in the debt (relative to GDP). Even
Reagan and Clinton increased debt relative to GDP.

That being said, this definitely over-represents the increase in debt when a
president increases the absolute debt while the economy shrinks/stagnates, and
vice versa.

~~~
Tagbert
My understanding of the recent debt is that it is caused less by increased
spending and more by a dramatic drop in revenue because of the economic
collapse since 2008.

------
gizmo686
Eyeballing the chart, it looks like the debt change was following its own
function irrespective of the president.

~~~
trevelyan
The ordering is not chronological.

------
robotico
Pretty sickening. 90% top tax rate though - that's pretty ridiculous.

